# New Girl Romance Furry Comic



## Akinyi (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm releasing a new comic called 'Ample Time' about two girls in a college setting.
It's available for free on my patreon and Tapastic!
Follow me on patreon to see it as it comes out.
Ample Time Front | e Pon on Patreon
Ample Time | Tapas


----------



## atmaner (Dec 10, 2016)

Ill give it a try  the racoon girl looks cute btw


----------



## Akinyi (Dec 10, 2016)

atmaner said:


> Ill give it a try  the racoon girl looks cute btw


Thank you! I hope you like it.


----------



## atmaner (Dec 10, 2016)

Anytime friend


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 20, 2016)

damn...this looks hawt     > :3


----------



## Akinyi (Dec 28, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> damn...this looks hawt     > :3


Hehe thanks, there are some adult pages that are going to be available to standard patrons but the free comic is mainly just laughs and romance.


----------



## Mistress Puffball (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm hooked already. I'll be reading regularly. I hope to be a patron, too, but as I'm just a creator I am not sure when or how much.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 1, 2017)

Mistress Puffball said:


> I'm hooked already. I'll be reading regularly. I hope to be a patron, too, but as I'm just a creator I am not sure when or how much.


Thanks so much!
I'm really glad you're so into it already and I really hope it keeps making you laugh.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 31, 2017)

duhiephoa1 said:


> bạn bất cứ lúc nào


Vietnamese! So cool!
I don't quite understand but if you're asking when it starts, it is currently running. 
Here is the start: Ample Time Front | e Pon on Patreon


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ample Time is now being published on Tapas! A great website where you can read hundreds of comics for free! It's also a mobile app designed for reading while travelling etc.
On tapas you can also tip creators! Much less commitment than a patreon pledge but still allowing you to help out the artist behind the work.
Ample Time is almost up to date on Tapas but it will always be most up to date on Patreon!
Ample Time :: Ample Time #1 | Tapas


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

I believe the correct term is Lesbian erotic comic then just "girl". Using girl seems like it would be a hetero relationship from a female's perspective/focus.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I believe the correct term is Lesbian erotic comic then just "girl". Using girl seems like it would be a hetero relationship from a female's perspective/focus.


It's not an erotic comic, it may have some erotic themes but the comic as a whole is 'girl love' which is a term referring to homosexual relationships in fiction which aren't purely for the sake of porn.


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

I believe the correct term is Lesbian erotic comic then just "girl". Using girl seems like it would be a hetero relationship from a female's perspective/focus.


Akinyi said:


> It's not an erotic comic, it may have some erotic themes but the comic as a whole is 'girl love' which is a term referring to homosexual relationships in fiction which aren't purely for the sake of porn.




All I need to do is to take a look at the cover shown here to prove it portrays itself as erotic...unless your into clickbaiting people.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I believe the correct term is Lesbian erotic comic then just "girl". Using girl seems like it would be a hetero relationship from a female's perspective/focus.
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to do is to take a look at the cover shown here to prove it portrays itself as erotic...unless your into clickbaiting people.


Okay you're being extremely rude. It's about an intimate relationship, forgive me for displaying that in the most intimate way possible on the cover so people know what they're getting into.
Next time you want to correct someone, do a bit more research please. Don't want to sound like an ass but... please do.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Okay you're being extremely rude. It's about an intimate relationship, forgive me for displaying that in the most intimate way possible on the cover so people know what they're getting into.
> Next time you want to correct someone, do a bit more research please. Don't want to sound like an ass but... please do.


And for the record there WILL be some more adult pages in amongst a much more complex story, so your clickbaiting accusation is out of line and plain wrong.


----------



## TheStrategicRabbit (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I believe the correct term is Lesbian erotic comic then just "girl". Using girl seems like it would be a hetero relationship from a female's perspective/focus.
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to do is to take a look at the cover shown here to prove it portrays itself as erotic...unless your into clickbaiting people.


That's tasteful nudity, not eroticism. Naked/intimate =/= erotic. Try reading the comic yourself before making any judgements


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

TheStrategicRabbit said:


> That's tasteful nudity, not eroticism. Naked/intimate =/= erotic. Try reading the comic yourself before making any judgements



Having two topless women on each other is WAYYYYYYYYYYY beyond tasteful. And as a gay male I wouldn't want to read something of this caliber at ALL.


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Okay you're being extremely rude. It's about an intimate relationship, forgive me for displaying that in the most intimate way possible on the cover so people know what they're getting into.
> Next time you want to correct someone, do a bit more research please. Don't want to sound like an ass but... please do.



Awww, someone call the wanberlance
Who cares what you think, next time label something properly instead of something so open when its clearly has an erotic cover.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Having two topless women on each other is WAYYYYYYYYYYY beyond tasteful. And as a gay male I wouldn't want to read something of this caliber at ALL.


Why did you click here then? Why are you trying to accuse me of being wrong about internet terms and clickbaiting without even checking the comic first.
Dude... just... why?
(also tasteful nude = anything where sexual acts are not being conducted and genitals are not on show... literally this pic)


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Awww, someone call the wanberlance
> Who cares what you think, next time label something properly instead of something so open when its clearly has an erotic cover.


It was labelled correctly as I previously explained and have you ever heard the phrase "don't judge a book by it's cover"?
Also as I said previously; it does have adult themes amongst the story so this cover is appropriate.
I really don't know why you're trying to start drama but please just admit you were wrong and leave politely.


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Why did you click here then? Why are you trying to accuse me of being wrong about internet terms and clickbaiting without even checking the comic first.
> Dude... just... why?
> (also tasteful nude = anything where sexual acts are not being conducted and genitals are not on show... literally this pic)




New thread, sized it up and threw in my 2 cents on how awol it was.  You may have started this thread, but each comment adds a different meaning and participation to it.


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> It was labelled correctly as I previously explained and have you ever heard the phrase "don't judge a book by it's cover"?
> Also as I said previously; it does have adult themes amongst the story so this cover is appropriate.
> I really don't know why you're trying to start drama but please just admit you were wrong and leave politely.




Please tell me exactly where I am starting to cuz drama and a flame war because my opinion differs from what you and your close lacky fans think over mine? 

Wow, did you just beg there in the past tense? If you cant handle what someone has to say with a different opinion and perspective on things you really really are not mentally ready to even exist on the fandom let alone be a artist who draws queer things.

No, how about you step out of your safe space and realize its okay that we are disagreeing, I'm not here to attack, harass or hunt you down but you really need to realize real queer people have major different thoughts then what you want or think. There is nothing illegal about throwing my 2 cents in here, if that bothers you why not move to a country that doesnt allow freedom of speech okay.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> New thread, sized it up and threw in my 2 cents on how awol it was.  You may have started this thread, but each comment adds a different meaning and participation to it.


Sorry you've lost me ^^'
If you really aren't interested in the comic I'm not keeping you here, I won't be offended if you just leave since it's clearly not your thing.
But er... honestly nothing you've said so far has made much sense to me. The mislabelling, the clickbaiting... I mean none of that is true, why accuse me of it without even reading the comic?


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Please tell me exactly where I am starting to cuz drama and a flame war because my opinion differs from what you and your close lacky fans think over mine?
> 
> Wow, did you just beg there in the past tense? If you cant handle what someone has to say with a different opinion and perspective on things you really really are not mentally ready to even exist on the fandom let alone be a artist who draws queer things.
> 
> No, how about you step out of your safe space and realize its okay that we are disagreeing, I'm not here to attack, harass or hunt you down but you really need to realize real queer people have major different thoughts then what you want or think. There is nothing illegal about throwing my 2 cents in here, if that bothers you why not move to a country that doesnt allow freedom of speech okay.


I wasn't telling you that you were doing something illegal (and yeah sorry this conversation is now split in two)
from the start I've just been trying to explain that what you said wasn't true (it is correctly labelled and is not clickbaiting as I've explained)
I have honestly no problem with us disagreeing. I was simply explaining that your accusations weren't true, because... they're not.
EDIT: Also I'm queer... so "real queer people" means me...


----------



## TheStrategicRabbit (Mar 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Please tell me exactly where I am starting to cuz drama and a flame war because my opinion differs from what you and your close lacky fans think over mine?
> 
> Wow, did you just beg there in the past tense? If you cant handle what someone has to say with a different opinion and perspective on things you really really are not mentally ready to even exist on the fandom let alone be a artist who draws queer things.
> 
> No, how about you step out of your safe space and realize its okay that we are disagreeing, I'm not here to attack, harass or hunt you down but you really need to realize real queer people have major different thoughts then what you want or think. There is nothing illegal about throwing my 2 cents in here, if that bothers you why not move to a country that doesnt allow freedom of speech okay.


This right here sums up how you're here causing drama when there's no need for it.


----------



## Tactician Jadey (Mar 23, 2018)

Love love loooove this series! ^^


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 23, 2018)

To be frank, your artwork is tasteful -- well done, and I hope to see more from you! I wouldn't let anybody tell you otherwise. You have done your coloring and line work beautifully.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 23, 2018)

Mewmento said:


> To be frank, your artwork is tasteful -- well done, and I hope to see more from you! I wouldn't let anybody tell you otherwise. You have done your coloring and line work beautifully.


That's really sweet of you to say and it means a lot to hear. Stuff like this keeps me going and reassures me that I'm doing okay! I still hope to improve though!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm loving this story. It's so sweet. 

Also I'm kinda crushing on our leads?


----------



## Akinyi (Jul 29, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I'm loving this story. It's so sweet.
> 
> Also I'm kinda crushing on our leads?


You put a question mark there so I'm not so sure you know which one XD
Most people tell me Dew is their favourite but I've also had one crush on Ripple and a few crush on Amethyst.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 29, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> You put a question mark there so I'm not so sure you know which one XD
> Most people tell me Dew is their favourite but I've also had one crush on Ripple and a few crush on Amethyst.



Hehe, all of the above. I was just trying to turn my awkward into funny by conveying my tone of voice. 

I think Dew grabs me right away and makes me blush, Ripple I want to help and be someone good for, and Amethyst is like someone to have friendly fun with.


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 1, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Hehe, all of the above. I was just trying to turn my awkward into funny by conveying my tone of voice.
> 
> I think Dew grabs me right away and makes me blush, Ripple I want to help and be someone good for, and Amethyst is like someone to have friendly fun with.


Dew really does just capture people, which is funny considering she was always meant to be the 'wingman' and not a main. But given the reaction I had to write her in more.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 1, 2018)

Dew's role actually kind of reminds me of Tenna from Jhonen Vasquez's "I Feel Sick". I can totally see her having a Spooky and threatening to cheer people up with her "zesty blend of joy and spices!" (Good god...spices!)


----------



## Alopecoid (Aug 5, 2018)

Just starting reading Ample Time - really digging it so far  You've got a cool style. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 7, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Dew's role actually kind of reminds me of Tenna from Jhonen Vasquez's "I Feel Sick". I can totally see her having a Spooky and threatening to cheer people up with her "zesty blend of joy and spices!" (Good god...spices!)


I'll have to check this out, I haven't heard of it before.


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 7, 2018)

Alopecoid said:


> Just starting reading Ample Time - really digging it so far  You've got a cool style. Keep up the good work!


Thank you so much, I'll keep trying my best!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 7, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I'll have to check this out, I haven't heard of it before.



It's very...out there. It's hilarious, but can be a little disturbing too so just fair warning (also some bits haven't aged as well) but I've always loved Jhonen's style.


----------



## PrinceTommy (Aug 7, 2018)

Dew is like my main crush lmao
I love her as a character xD She's hilarious and the friend I'd definitely want to have/need ;w;


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 10, 2018)

David Drake said:


> It's very...out there. It's hilarious, but can be a little disturbing too so just fair warning (also some bits haven't aged as well) but I've always loved Jhonen's style.


Thanks for the warning, I'll prepare myself!


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 10, 2018)

PrinceTommy said:


> Dew is like my main crush lmao
> I love her as a character xD She's hilarious and the friend I'd definitely want to have/need ;w;


Your Dew is out there, go get them!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 10, 2018)

Are you no longer doing free pages?


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 10, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I'm releasing a new comic called 'Ample Time' about two girls in a college setting.
> It's available for free on my patreon, currently there is only the first page out but there should be a new one every week.
> Follow me on patreon to see it as it comes out.
> Ample Time Front | e Pon on Patreon


They are animal?
That’s very strange .I mean  those characters in the comic aren’t humans


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 13, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Are you no longer doing free pages?


Every page is free as of right now except the very latest, which becomes free on Saturday 3pm BST.
Have you had trouble viewing older pages on the patreon? I've had that happen before so if so please let me know so I can fix it.


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> They are animal?
> That’s very strange .I mean  those characters in the comic aren’t humans


You're on a forum sight for people who like and draw anthro characters and you're saying this is strange?
Are you lost, pal?
^^'


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

following


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> following


Thank you!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 13, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Every page is free as of right now except the very latest, which becomes free on Saturday 3pm BST.
> Have you had trouble viewing older pages on the patreon? I've had that happen before so if so please let me know so I can fix it.



Yeah, 86 and beyond is still locked for me. 86 was the newest when I started I think, and I've been checking back since but not able to view.


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 14, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Yeah, 86 and beyond is still locked for me. 86 was the newest when I started I think, and I've been checking back since but not able to view.


Thanks for letting me know, I'm not sure if Patreon has started doing something differently but I should be able to go through and set everything to public, by the time you see this I'll have probably done it so please let me know if you can see them!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 14, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Thanks for letting me know, I'm not sure if Patreon has started doing something differently but I should be able to go through and set everything to public, by the time you see this I'll have probably done it so please let me know if you can see them!



86 and 89 are still locked (though 89 makes sense being the newest) but 87 and 88 are open.


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 14, 2018)

David Drake said:


> 86 and 89 are still locked (though 89 makes sense being the newest) but 87 and 88 are open.


I've made sure 86 is open and I'm going to start manually opening them all each week to be sure, I really don't trust patreon at this point.
This issue has come up before but it's only getting worse!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 14, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I've made sure 86 is open and I'm going to start manually opening them all each week to be sure, I really don't trust patreon at this point.
> This issue has come up before but it's only getting worse!




Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey guys!
Ample Time recently hit 100 pages and I released a huge, extra long, extra cute page for it which you can view for free via the patreon link.
As a celebration for hitting this milestone, I made a video answering some questions about the world and its characters.
You can check that out here:
www.furaffinity.net: What Inspired Ample Time? | Pon Answers Ample Time Questions by Akinyi​


----------



## Unity (Mar 13, 2019)

This was amazingly creative!!
Amazing work I cannot wait for #105 OMG


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 14, 2019)

Unity said:


> This was amazingly creative!!
> Amazing work I cannot wait for #105 OMG


Wow, really? Thank you so much! Please tell me what you liked in particular, if you have the time!


----------



## Unity (Mar 14, 2019)

Akinyi said:


> Wow, really? Thank you so much! Please tell me what you liked in particular, if you have the time!


What I liked the most is the fact you have a back story inside of it. So it gives the reader a flash back sense and then you go back to present day.
The transitioning is well put together I really enjoy it.

The fact that you included a little plot twist that the lady was the most popular of all I was like wait what? Everyone is hating on her because of her weight, but back then she was actually the most famous of all lol. I really enjoy the entire story scenerio it's amazing and super entertaining.

The one thing that's probably going to annoy me is trying to get to page 105 without being able to skip, but I really liked the little twisty feelings. I would love see more color in the future! black and white is cool, but when I got to the colored scenes they were so luring.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 15, 2019)

Unity said:


> What I liked the most is the fact you have a back story inside of it. So it gives the reader a flash back sense and then you go back to present day.
> The transitioning is well put together I really enjoy it.
> 
> The fact that you included a little plot twist that the lady was the most popular of all I was like wait what? Everyone is hating on her because of her weight, but back then she was actually the most famous of all lol. I really enjoy the entire story scenerio it's amazing and super entertaining.
> ...


I'm really glad the story and transitions worked well for you.
I really wish I could put more pages out but four per month is a lot of work! I'm hoping over time, to get more patrons backing my work so I can reduce commission work and up comic work!
I have WAY more planned for the story too and I hope you enjoy all of it ^^
It was funny that Amethyst used to be thin and popular but now is happy with herself even if others disapprove.
I have many people theorise that she became depressed or something bad happened to her and that's why she became larger, but not one person suggested she was larger due to being happy.
This is why I wrote it this way; because even kind people with good minds still don't have it naturally in their heads, that someone could actually enjoy being of a larger weight.

Anyway sorry for rambling! I'll definitely aim for more colour pages as I love them too! It's just all about having the time!


----------



## Rosethewolf (Jul 20, 2019)

I just wanted to say that this comic is so incredible and the slow build up to it had been a treat to follow along with. My heart near melted when we finally got to the night club and saw amethyst


----------



## Akinyi (Jul 23, 2019)

Rosethewolf said:


> I just wanted to say that this comic is so incredible and the slow build up to it had been a treat to follow along with. My heart near melted when we finally got to the night club and saw amethyst


You're so sweet, thank you so much.
It really makes it worth it, to know people enjoy the story and build up.
I'll keep doing my best to make this a great comic!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 23, 2019)

This seems like a good webcomic! I'm a fan of the yuri genre, and probably I'll get more into it in the next couple of days. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Akinyi (Jul 24, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> This seems like a good webcomic! I'm a fan of the yuri genre, and probably I'll get more into it in the next couple of days. Keep up the good work!


Thanks so much!! Please feel free to give feedback after you've had some time to read it.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Akinyi said:


> Thanks so much!! Please feel free to give feedback after you've had some time to read it.


It's great! What surprised me was that the psychological aspects was what I liked about the comic. The bit in pages #66-79 was especially engaging. This comic is something I'm sure I won't forget about.


----------



## Akinyi (Jul 31, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> It's great! What surprised me was that the psychological aspects was what I liked about the comic. The bit in pages #66-79 was especially engaging. This comic is something I'm sure I won't forget about.


Thanks for letting me know what you thought!
Understanding emotions and personal growth is a huge part of both my own like and this comic ^^


----------



## Akinyi (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey again everyone.
Ample Time is nearing the end of a *coloured pole dance scene* that I've had planned for a year now!
Thank you for everyone's support who helped make this possible.
I'm hoping to reach enough patrons to make the* full comic in colour* within the next year!
You can read Ample Time on Tapas
Ample Time | Tapas

and if you want to get a page early every week and support the comic, see my Patreon
e Pon is creating Comics and Art | Patreon​


----------

